# ginormous = τεράστιος, πελώριος, θεόρατος, μεγιστοτεράστιος



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Προφέρεται [dʒaɪˈnɔː(ɹ)məs] (τζαϊνόρμες), προέρχεται από συνδυασμό του _gigantic_ και του _enormous_, κυκλοφορεί περισσότερα χρόνια κι από μένα (το είχε ο Partridge σε λεξικό της σλανγκ τού 1948), είναι δηλαδή πολύ παλιότερο κι από το _humongous_.

Εκτός από τα κοινότατα _τεράστιος, πελώριος, θεόρατος_ (και το σπάνιο _τεραστιοτεράστιος_) έχουμε κάτι πιο γλαφυρό για τέτοια επίθετα; Ή να φτιάξουμε;


Πολλά παραδείγματα χρήσης:
http://www3.merriam-webster.com/opendictionary/newword_search.php?word=ginormous


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

Τερατοτεράστιο. (γλωσσοδέτης)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Γιγατεράστιος, γιγαθεώρατος, γιγαπελώριος, γιγαντοτεράστιος, γιγαντοπελώριος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

Πριν αρχίσουμε να φτιάχνουμε καινούργια πράγματα, να προσθέσω επίσης μερικά του λεξικού: γιγάντιος, δρακόντειος, υπερμεγέθης, απέραντος (The Internet Is really _ginormous_), τιτάνιος, απύθμενος, αχανής.

Edit: Δεν παίζω, αρχίσατε χωρίς εμένα... Ορίστε κι εγώ:

χιλιοθεόρατος, υπεραχανής, μεγαπελώριος, τιτανογιγάντιος, συνθετοτεράστιος, υπερμεγαλειώδης, γιγαντοδρακόντειος, μυριομέγαλος


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Γιγατεράστιος, [...] γιγαντοτεράστιος, [...].


 
+1 λόγω πιστότητας στο πρωτότυπο [και προσωπικούς, ίσως, συνειρμούς εξαιτίας τής διαδεδομένης χρήσης του γίγα- (και του τέρα-) λόγω εκτεταμένης όσμωσης από την πληροφορική] κι επειδή δεν μπορώ τώρα να σκαρφιστώ καμιά χιουμοριστική εξυπνάδα. με τέτοια ζέστη (40 υπό σκιά χτυπάει σήμερα εδώ). Άσε που πριν πέσει ο ήλιος συνήθως υπολειτουργεί το ρημάδι μου...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Το γιγατεράστιος το έχω ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει σε υπότιτλο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Μόνο τα σύνθετα με «γιγαντο-» γίνονται δεκτά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, και όχι με «γιγα-», όσο κι αν είναι μια συλλαβή πιο οικονομικά. Τα «γιγα-» είναι καλά για γιγαμπάιτ, γιγάκυκλους, γιγαχέρτς και λοιπά των επιστημών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Δεν συμφωνώ ότι το γιγα- κάνει μόνο για γιγαμπάιτ, γιγαχέρτς και τα τοιαύτα. Μια χαρά μπορεί να μπει και μπροστά σε κάποια άλλη λέξη, που ούτως ή άλλως είναι λεξιπλασία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Θα επιμείνω. Προς το παρόν, θα επικαλεστώ τα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, που αντιγράφεται εύκολα), για να μην περιορίζομαι στο προσωπικό αισθητήριο:

*γιγα-* : (φυσ.) α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετες λέξεις (συχνά με β' συνθετικό λέξη μη προσαρμοσμένη στο κλιτικό σύστημα της νέας ελληνικής) που δηλώνουν μονάδα μέτρησης ενός φυσικού μεγέθους η οποία αποτελείται από ένα δισεκατομμύριο μονάδες της τάξης που δηλώνει το β' συνθετικό· (πρβ. _νανο_- 2): γιγαμπάιτ, γιγαχέρτς, γιγαβόλτ: Ένα γιγαβόλτ ισοδυναμεί με ένα δισεκατομμύριο βολτ. [λόγ. < διεθ. giga- < θ. του αρχ. _γίγα(ς)_ ως α' συνθ.: _γιγα-μπάιτ_ < αγγλ. gigabyte]

*γιγαντο-* [jiγando] & *γιγαντό-* [jiγandó], όταν κατά τη σύνθεση ο τόνος ανεβαίνει στο α' συνθετικό & *γιγαντ-* [jiγand], σε παλαιότερη σύνθεση όταν το β' συνθετικό άρχιζε από φωνήεν : α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετες λέξεις: I. δηλώνει ότι αυτό που εκφράζει το β' συνθετικό έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις από όσες έχει συνήθ. ή κανονικά: _γιγαντοαφίσα· γιγανταιώρημα· γιγαντόσωμος_. || (επιστ.) _γιγαντοκύτταρο, γιγαντόλιθος· γιγαντοπίθηκος_. II. με αναφορά στους γίγαντες της αρχαίας ελληνικής μυθολογίας: _γιγαντομαχώ, γιγαντομαχία._ [λόγ. < αρχ. _γιγαντ(ο)_- < θ. _γιγαντ-_ του ουσ. _γίγας -ο-_ ως α' συνθ.: αρχ. _γιγαντο-μαχία_ & διεθ. gigant(o)- < αρχ. _γιγαντ(ο)-_: _γιγαντο-πίθηκος_ < νλατ. gigantopithecus]

*τερα-* [tera] : (φυσ.) α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετες λέξεις (συχνά με β' συνθετικό λέξη μη προσαρμοσμένη στο κλιτικό σύστημα της νέας ελληνικής) που δηλώνουν μονάδα μέτρησης ενός φυσικού μεγέθους η οποία αποτελείται από ένα τρισεκατομμύριο μονάδες της τάξης που δηλώνει το β' συνθετικό· (πρβ. _πικο_-): τεραμπάιτ: Ένα τεραμπάιτ ισοδυναμεί με ένα τρισεκατομμύριο μπάιτ. [λόγ. < διεθ. tera- θ. του αρχ. _τέρα(ς)_ ως α' συνθ.: _τερα-μπάιτ_ < αγγλ. terabyte] 

*τερατο-* [terato] & *τερατό-* [terató], όταν κατά τη σύνθεση ο τόνος ανεβαίνει στο α' συνθετικό & *τερατ-* [terat], όταν το β' συνθετικό αρχίζει από φωνήεν : το ουσ. τέρας ως α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετες λέξεις με αναφορά: 1. στην ανώμαλη ανάπτυξη εμβρύου: _τερατογένεση, τερατογονία, τερατογόνος_. || _τερατόμορφος, τερατομορφία_. || σε υπερβολικά άσχημη κατασκευή: _τερατούργημα_. 2. (μτφ.) στην εξιστόρηση απίθανων πραγμάτων: _τερατολόγος, τερατολογία_. [λόγ.: 2: αρχ. _τερατο_- θ. _τερατ-_ του ουσ. _τέρας -ο-_ ως α' συνθ.: αρχ. _τερατο-λογία_· 1: & γαλλ. térato- < αρχ. _τερατο-_: ελνστ. _τερατο-γονία, τερατο-γένεσις_ < γαλλ. tératogenèse] ​


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

Κι εγώ στο αυτί προτιμώ το γιγαντοτεράστιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

Παράπλευρη παρατήρηση (πιθανότατα χωρίς καμία ιδιαίτερη σημασία): οι_ σύνθετες λέξεις (συχνά με β' συνθετικό λέξη μη προσαρμοσμένη στο κλιτικό σύστημα της νέας ελληνικής)_ που συνδέονται με τα γιγα-, τερα- κλπ είναι συνήθως μονοσύλλαβες ή το πολύ δισύλλαβες. Πέρα από τα -*μπεκερέλ *για την εκπομπή ραδιενέργειας και τα -*καντέλα *(ή -κηρία) για το φωτισμό δεν θυμάμαι «σε πρώτη ζήτηση» άλλες τρισύλλαβες μονάδες μέτρησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2009)

Κι ένα που διάβασα σήμερα αλλού: υπερτιτανομέγιστος (2 ευρήματα κι ένα εκεί που το διάβασα, τρία, άρα δεν μετράει μάλλον...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2009)

Καλημέρα και καλή Κυριακή. Στα ήδη υπάρχοντα, ξεχάσαμε να αναφέρουμε το _*κολοσσιαίος*_ (με «ι», όπως _γιγαντιαίος, βαθμιαίος, κατακλυσμιαίος, ποσοστιαίος, τριμηνιαίος_). Ο τύπος _κολοσσαίος_ είναι νεότερος και θα τον χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο για *το Κολοσσαίο* της Ρώμης. Το οποίο δεν είναι «το *Κολοσσιαίο».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> _*κολοσσιαίος*_ (με «ι», όπως _γιγαντιαίος, βαθμιαίος, κατακλυσμιαίος, ποσοστιαίος, τριμηνιαίος_). Ο τύπος _κολοσσαίος_ είναι νεότερος και θα τον χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο για *το Κολοσσαίο* της Ρώμης. Το οποίο δεν είναι «το *Κολοσσιαίο».



Δεν ξέρω πόσο κολλάνε...
Κολοσσαείς / Colossians 
τοις εν Κολοσσαίς αγίοις και πιστοίς αδελφοίς εν Χριστώ
Κολοσσαί (-ές), Colossae


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2009)

Να προσθέσω και το *πηχυαίος*. Από το ΛΚΝ:
*πηχυαίος -α -ο* [pixiéos] Ε4 : 1. που έχει μήκος έναν πήχη. 2. (μτφ.) που είναι πολύ μεγάλος, τεράστιος: Πηχυαίοι τίτλοι εφημερίδων.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Τα *μεγιστοτεράστιος *(η κυρίως πρότασή μου για εδώ), *υπερτεράστιος*, *υπερμέγιστος* πάντως είναι ήδη διαδεδομένα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Από τους νεολογισμούς, το _*μεγιστοτεράστιος*_ αξίζει να μπει και στον τίτλο. Να, μπήκε!


----------

